

Announcing Todoist Next– The To-do List for Life’s Every Moment - aydinhan
https://todoist.com/blog/2014/01/announcing-todoist-next-the-to-do-list-for-lifes-every-moment/

======
glasz
this todo stuff doesn't end, does it? i don't know anyone who uses such thing.
even less pay for it.

